# On the ice



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

We got out for the first time this season. It was a nice day, caught a mess of dinks, a keeper blue gill and one pike! Of course it would have been nicer to catch enough for dinner but it doesn't always work that way! It sure was a nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BrookyDan (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi there 1Wildchild
It's to cold outdoors :lol: Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Dan I heard the new laws say that you can't drive through Canada unless you have ice fished! Better get on it!!! 


Ohh Canada...

Kaby is waiting


----------

